# Happy home owner plumbing



## plumbob2008

Running trap with aav


----------



## OpenSights

We don't need no stinking joyst!


----------



## plumbob2008

Would like to add you can't glue pvc to abs


----------



## OpenSights

plumbob2008 said:


> Would like to add you can't glue pvc to abs


I liked working with ABS, but out here you really only see it in prefab houses. Put a bid in for one just down the road from the Master I work for. 90% of the job will be running PEX, the rest is no-hubs at the joints.

Honestly I like working with ABS more than PVC, even if it's foam core.


----------



## plumbob2008

From what I here lots of abs used in Canada only seen in mobile homes in Delaware


----------



## rwh

Don't run much (any) a.b.s. No one does in this part of the world anymore. My home, circa 1978 has a.b.s. for all the dwv. It has no auto vents. A.b.s. is much more palatable to me than an a.a.v.


----------



## jc-htownplumber

It works I guess


----------



## GREENPLUM

plumbob2008 said:


> Would like to add you can't glue pvc to abs


Why not? Oatey sells ABS to PVC glue, it's green


----------



## plumberN8

That's awful
Hopefully you contacted a licensed plumber to help fix this abortion


----------



## plumberN8

GREENPLUM said:


> Why not? Oatey sells ABS to PVC glue, it's green


Just go fernco n pvc if you want the zebra effect, dont worry tho, doesn't look like any of it got any solvent, its best to dry fit EVERYTHING first just to be safe


----------



## plumberN8

You reduced at the flange too!?


----------



## Redwood

GREENPLUM said:


> Why not? Oatey sells ABS to PVC glue, it's green


Yep! Hercules does too...


----------



## plumbdrum

Redwood said:


> Yep! Hercules does too...


Oh boy


----------



## plumbdrum

No hub clamp or male to female only allowed here. Waiting for moon apprentice to chime in about all purpose glue.. I wouldn't trust that crap


----------



## Redwood

plumbdrum said:


> No hub clamp or male to female only allowed here. Waiting for moon apprentice to chime in about all purpose glue.. I wouldn't trust that crap


All Purpose Cement is not for transitions...

You wonder though about ABS/PVC Transition Cement when it says "Non Pressure Only" applications...:laughing:


----------



## plumbdrum

Redwood said:


> All Purpose Cement is not for transitions... You wonder though about ABS/PVC Transition Cement when it says "Non Pressure Only" applications...:laughing:


Good point, I'm sure the plastic manufacture would not endorse that glue though.


----------



## Redwood

plumbdrum said:


> Good point, I'm sure the plastic manufacture would not endorse that glue though.


I don't believe many US codes allow it either. I believe that the Canadian guys can use it for one transition under their code but that is only my recollection of them saying so...

It is IAPMO listed....


----------



## Dpeckplb

The transition glue seems to hold ok under pressure. I only use masters brand but it holds 7 psi of air no problem. I also use it on the PVC 90 on liberty water back up sumps. I've never had any issues.


----------



## bct p&h

ABS and PVC have vastly different expansion/contraction rates. I wouldn't trust that glue over a long period of time. In the rare instances I've had to transition from one to the other I use a clamp. I don't even really like the male/female adapter method because of the expansion/contraction rates being so different.


----------



## plumberN8

Enough about the glue, I dont see any anyway, doesn't it look like a toilet flange cut out way too big with a bushing reducing it to 2" with a second trap, and an aav pulled off of a tee on its side? I'm confused as to why this guy gets thumbs up


----------



## plumbdrum

It's a shower drain


----------



## plumberN8

plumbdrum said:


> It's a shower drain


How can you tell? Ive only seen that blue on nibco plastic toilet flanges, sorry but I still dont see any glue and it looks all wrong to me, but I am just a kid from the back woods, I wanna learn. I think I see a reducing bushing in the floor flange too, am I wrong?


----------



## 89plumbum

It looks like a 2" adjustable shower drain to me with a 2x1-1/2" bushing in it. The blue is the pan liner.


----------



## chonkie

plumberN8 said:


> That's awful
> Hopefully you contacted a licensed plumber to help fix this abortion










plumberN8 said:


> You reduced at the flange too!?










plumberN8 said:


> I'm confused as to why this guy gets thumbs up



All right, put down the pipe. When someone post some ungodly sight of plumbing on here, it's not their work. 

The OP is the licensed plumber the customer called to fix the abomination that was presented in the pic. He probably figured we would get a kick out of it and poke fun of it.


----------



## plumberN8

chonkie said:


> All right, put down the pipe. When someone post some ungodly sight of plumbing on here, it's not their work.
> 
> The OP is the licensed plumber the customer called to fix the abomination that was presented in the pic. He probably figured we would get a kick out of it and poke fun of it.


The op post count is 11, maybe you all know something I dont, but I see "ungodly" plumbing daily. I thought this was a professional plumbing forum, but thus far I am unimpressed, I know a lot about **** and take pride in my trade, sadly this forum seems like a joke, and when I do talk **** it's taken seriously? I have a license to plumb in the greatest state in the west, I earned it, first generation, my family isn't proud of what I do, but I do what I want and take pride in doing the thing I do best, protect the health of our good nation, it's all downstream from here...


----------



## Redwood

plumberN8 said:


> The op post count is 11, maybe you all know something I dont, but I see "ungodly" plumbing daily. I thought this was a professional plumbing forum, but thus far I am unimpressed, I know a lot about **** and take pride in my trade, sadly this forum seems like a joke, and when I do talk **** it's taken seriously? I have a license to plumb in the greatest state in the west, I earned it, first generation, my family isn't proud of what I do, but I do what I want and take pride in doing the thing I do best, protect the health of our good nation, it's all downstream from here...


If you couldn't figure out what it was by the title alone you should probably just unplug your keyboard and read only....:laughing:


----------



## plumberN8

So this forum is a joke? Laugh all you want son, ain't nothin dummer than a plumber, seems like ya'll are stuck in residential mode anyway


----------



## plumberN8

plumberN8 said:


> So this forum is a joke? Laugh all you want son, ain't nothin dummer than a plumber, seems like ya'll are stuck in residential mode anyway


Thought you were only allowed to post material you own


----------



## plumbdrum

89plumbum said:


> It looks like a 2" adjustable shower drain to me with a 2x1-1/2" bushing in it. The blue is the pan liner.



Bingo


----------



## plumbdrum

plumberN8 said:


> How can you tell? Ive only seen that blue on nibco plastic toilet flanges, sorry but I still dont see any glue and it looks all wrong to me, but I am just a kid from the back woods, I wanna learn. I think I see a reducing bushing in the floor flange too, am I wrong?




I can tell because I've been doing plumbing for 25 years, the picture is here to represent what hack work is out there.


----------



## plumbdrum

plumberN8 said:


> So this forum is a joke? Laugh all you want son, ain't nothin dummer than a plumber, seems like ya'll are stuck in residential mode anyway



Are you some commercial plumbing God?? If you don't like it here you can turn your computer off and don't come back.


----------



## Redwood

plumberN8 said:


> So this forum is a joke? Laugh all you want son, ain't nothin dummer than a plumber, seems like ya'll are stuck in residential mode anyway





plumberN8 said:


> Thought you were only allowed to post material you own


This forum is a lot of things...

But most of all it is a place we enjoy coming to when we aren't working...

It is a place where we:

Post business and plumbing advice to others.
Ask for business and plumbing advice.
Post our work.
Post crap work we have found for a good laugh.
Talk shop.
Talk shiot.
Talk tools, equipment, and parts..
Post fun things we do in our off time.
Talk about news.
Sometimes have a pie fight.
And a bunch of other stuff...

Take from it what you want and leave the rest...

Obviously you haven't been around long enough to figure it out...
The site is open to all plumbing pro's...
Whether they are parts guys at the counter at the supply house, a drain cleaner, a residential service plumber, or a heavy duty commercial/industrial plumber, union/non-union.

When you step into the other guys world you will find youself to be a fish out of water...

BTW before you start thinking of yourself as God's gift to the plumbing world, that drain cleaner is the guy that goes to the job where you phucked up on the underground and he uses his x-ray vision and feel of the cable to get past that nearly impossible to snake phuck up of yours..

We all have a place here and in the plumbing world...
Relax! Enjoy yourself here...
We are...


----------



## plumberN8

I never claimed to be a god, but I can hold my own, I think most plumbers who know where they stand are a bit cocky


----------



## plumberN8

plumbdrum said:


> Are you some commercial plumbing God?? If you don't like it here you can turn your computer off and don't come back.


You dont scare me, you wouldn't be the first inspector I disagree with, and surly not the last. I dont "do" plumbing, I install it for a living


----------



## Redwood

plumberN8 said:


> I never claimed to be a god, but I can hold my own, I think most plumbers who know where they stand are a bit cocky


Nice pipework in your thread...
Obviously you know how to read a measuring stick and a level...
Plumbdrum will be by to inspect it, we'll see if it passes...

Would you come over here and rebuild this Kohler Niedecken single handle valve please?:laughing:


----------



## plumberN8

Redwood said:


> This forum is a lot of things...
> 
> But most of all it is a place we enjoy coming to when we aren't working...
> 
> It is a place where we:
> 
> Post business and plumbing advice to others.
> Ask for business and plumbing advice.
> Post our work.
> Post crap work we have found for a good laugh.
> Talk shop.
> Talk shiot.
> Talk tools, equipment, and parts..
> Post fun things we do in our off time.
> Talk about news.
> Sometimes have a pie fight.
> And a bunch of other stuff...
> 
> Take from it what you want and leave the rest...
> 
> Obviously you haven't been around long enough to figure it out...
> The site is open to all plumbing pro's...
> Whether they are parts guys at the counter at the supply house, a drain cleaner, a residential service plumber, or a heavy duty commercial/industrial plumber, union/non-union.
> 
> When you step into the other guys world you will find youself to be a fish out of water...
> 
> BTW before you start thinking of yourself as God's gift to the plumbing world, that drain cleaner is the guy that goes to the job where you phucked up on the underground and he uses his x-ray vision and feel of the cable to get past that nearly impossible to snake phuck up of yours..
> 
> We all have a place here and in the plumbing world...
> Relax! Enjoy yourself here...
> We are...


Ive snaked my fair share of drains, I fixed about 30' of backgraded 4" in a brand new building saturday that the company I work under installed less than 6months ago, I saw cut the floor myself, I'm not a puss, I know how things work, I'm used to fixing things, just not usually my own


----------



## Redwood

plumberN8 said:


> Ive snaked my fair share of drains, I fixed about 30' of backgraded 4" in a brand new building saturday that the company I work under installed less than 6months ago, I saw cut the floor myself, I'm not a puss, I know how things work, I'm used to fixing things, just not usually my own


Congratulations!
I'm a residential & commercial service plumber, I also snake and jet drains, do video pipe inspection and locate, cut floors, excavate, trenchless pipe bursting, & relining, along with a few other things. I'm 59 years old have been plumbing since the late 70's, with a long stint of heavy industrial plumbing in the 80's & 90's...

Good to meet ya kid...:thumbup:


----------



## plumberN8

plumbdrum said:


> Are you some commercial plumbing God?? If you don't like it here you can turn your computer off and don't come back.


You're not getting rid of me that easy, I've been belittled my whole career, used to it. I'm here to learn and become a better plumber.

Do you card plumbers when they walk an inspection with you? I'd be interested to see if plumbing without a license of your own is as common as it is here


----------



## plumbdrum

plumberN8 said:


> You're not getting rid of me that easy, I've been belittled my whole career, used to it. I'm here to learn and become a better plumber. Do you card plumbers when they walk an inspection with you? I'd be interested to see if plumbing without a license of your own is as common as it is here


You obviously have not visited the Commonwealth of Massachusetts. You can't pull a toilet without a plumbing license here, and yes I check everyone's license if I don't already know you.nobody wants to get rid of you, but if your going to come on here and bash the site and its members, nobody WILL want you here. Sit back, contribute, and maybe you will learn something from some of the senior members here.


----------



## Redwood

plumberN8 said:


> You're not getting rid of me that easy, I've been belittled my whole career, used to it. I'm here to learn and become a better plumber.
> 
> Do you card plumbers when they walk an inspection with you? I'd be interested to see if plumbing without a license of your own is as common as it is here


Oh Boy! Sounds like you like bangin your head on the wall...:laughing:

He's a Massachusetts inspector where by law even homeowners can't do it themselves... :laughing:

Not to say they all get caught but it is probably the most stringent laws in the US...


----------



## plumbob2008

I posted pic to show bad plumbing and I take a lot of pride in my trade informed customer what was wrong she didn't want to pay to fix can't make her fix and I am second generation plumber my father never got license worked for others next time I post will show you some of my work


----------



## mccmech

plumberN8 said:


> I never claimed to be a god, but I can hold my own, I think most plumbers who know where they stand are a bit cocky


Well there's yer problem son!!!!! Take your hand off it for a bit ( quit holding yer own ). It's draining all the blood from your brain cells!!!! Seriously, I think ya need to sit & observe more. Get a feel for who the sincere guys are, who are the sarcastic pricks, who are the jokers, trolls, etc.. But most importantly, how dudes give straight-up answers & pearls of wisdom to those willing to hear them.


----------



## OpenSights

pkumberN8,

Forums are forums. The typed work can be read the wrong way very easily. Trust me, I run a gun forum that is not only 2A but also 1A oriented.. It's a Biotch at times and my ban rate is very small. I ran an invite only military 2A site for a few years, that was a breeze. 

What PZ is... it's a treasure trove of knowledge! I can't tell you how much information about our industry I've learned from the guys and gals here! There is a ton of knowledge to be had here.

I consider myself a joker. What is life without humor? Now that said, the Master I work for gets on my azz everyday I work for him, and I've been in plumbing and drain cleaning for about 10 years now. Just today he asked me to go get some tool off the truck. Whatever brand it was I never heard of it. Well it was his grinder. F if I knew what brand it was! He doesn't chew me to be an azz, he does it to make me better.

Plumbing is a serious business in many more ways than leaks/back-ups damaging property. I think that any and all plumber, inspector, drain cleaner here will tell you that we take our jobs, quality of work and customer service are the best we can provide.


My point is don't take the typed word to heart. There's a great bunch here! It's not always straight up serious plumbing talk. Humor man! Get use to it. Gotta blow off steam one way or another!


----------



## chonkie

Wow, hehe, I wasn't trying to start something and derail this thread. Just trying to point out to N8 how things roll around here since this is the second time this mistake has been made.


----------



## Redwood

chonkie said:


> Wow, hehe, I wasn't trying to start something and derail this thread. Just trying to point out to N8 how things roll around here since this is the second time this mistake has been made.


Oh You started all this? :laughing:

Damn Troublemaker!


----------



## plumbdrum

He needs to use his legal cash crop and chill.lol


----------



## Tommy plumber

plumbdrum said:


> I can tell because I've been doing plumbing for 25 years, the picture is here to represent what hack work is out there.











When wisdom and experience speak, one would be well-advised to listen.







plumberN8 said:


> *How can you tell?* QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because we know what we're looking at.


----------



## plumberN8

plumbdrum said:


> You obviously have not visited the Commonwealth of Massachusetts. You can't pull a toilet without a plumbing license here, and yes I check everyone's license if I don't already know you.nobody wants to get rid of you, but if your going to come on here and bash the site and its members, nobody WILL want you here. Sit back, contribute, and maybe you will learn something from some of the senior members here.


I have been to Massachusetts, downtown had several places I went had exposed copper dwv, perfect examples of real SHOW Pipe, never seen anything like it around here, but the place is a bit behind the times, doubt you'll agree, but in my opinion the east coast with its strong unions and refusal to accept the inevitable change thats flowin down the pipe is largly responsible for keeping Merika same instead of movin forward. Germany was coextruding pvc in the early 40s, yet we flew our **** with Cu till the early 80s. Colorado is booming, Id have a hard time believing you are as busy with your ability to troll the board all day. I'd think it would be much the opposite if you weren't even able to pull a John w/o license, hopefully you'll understand my point of view


----------



## plumberN8

chonkie said:


> Wow, hehe, I wasn't trying to start something and derail this thread. Just trying to point out to N8 how things roll around here since this is the second time this mistake has been made.


Yous phunny sunny


----------



## plumberN8

plumbdrum said:


> He needs to use his legal cash crop and chill.lol


What do you mean? I'm very chill, don't feel threatened. I won't hurt you, unless you keep your feelers in your tool bags


----------



## plumbdrum

plumberN8 said:


> I have been to Massachusetts, downtown had several places I went had exposed copper dwv, perfect examples of real SHOW Pipe, never seen anything like it around here, but the place is a bit behind the times, doubt you'll agree, but in my opinion the east coast with its strong unions and refusal to accept the inevitable change thats flowin down the pipe is largly responsible for keeping Merika same instead of movin forward. Germany was coextruding pvc in the early 40s, yet we flew our **** with Cu till the early 80s. Colorado is booming, Id have a hard time believing you are as busy with your ability to troll the board all day. I'd think it would be much the opposite if you weren't even able to pull a John w/o license, hopefully you'll understand my point of view


Explain to me how Ma is behind the times, are commercial work requires CI and copper for its buildings, same pictures that you've been posting. As far as busy, Boston skyline is full of cranes right now with buildings going up. In my city a one million square foot Amazon distribution center is about to start, a big addition on one the hospitals is happening, 
II can count about 6 restaurants off the top of my head that are going on in the city. yes this state is very busy. As far as me being busy, I have some down time during my day between inspections to " troll" the site. As far as busting " johns" ( always thought those were guys that picked up hookers) I deal with a lot of after the install situation, at that point I send out registered letters with the violations listed and give them a certain amount of time to repair or further action may be required. I just caught a homeowner doing the plumbing for a 3 family home, he had to hire a plumber and I made the plumber cut out all the pipe and put it on the lawn because nothing was even remotely close to being correct.


----------



## GAN

plumbob2008 said:


> Would like to add you can't glue pvc to abs


Hate to bust a bubble,,,,,2014 in Illinois you can if you use the approved glue. ASTM D 3138-2011

*Section 890.340 Use of Joints*
Plastic Pipe. Joints between plastic pipe and non-plastic material shall be made only with an appropriate type adaptor as provided in Section 890.320(l) and 890.330(g). 
1) Plastic-Commingling. There shall be no commingling of plastic materials within the same plumbing system except through the use of proper adaptors or approved solvent as listed in Appendix A.Table A, for connections transitioning from one material to another, only. 

Hate to say it, but about time, I have seen some of the multi-purpose glue hold better than correct solvents.....:blink:


----------



## GAN

Redwood said:


> Oh Boy! Sounds like you like bangin your head on the wall...:laughing:
> 
> He's a Massachusetts inspector where by law even homeowners can't do it themselves... :laughing:
> 
> Not to say they all get caught but it is probably the most stringent laws in the US...



Oh heeeeeel yes. Don't crap on the "spectors" till you put their shoes on. Card no doubt, I do if I haven't' dealt with you. 
In the trade since 77 myself, licensed in 81, working & inspecting since mid 80's (while a lot of plumbers were already home sucking one down), full time for over 10 years now,,, say bye bye to tools.
Il certified, EPA CCCDI certified just the 396th. in the State to be so (insert big head here), review ADA, Mechanical, energy codes, issue permits, stop works, condemnations.

An inspector that tells you he makes no mistakes is a lying son-a-b****. Get questioned often, but ready to back it up. It's all in the way you approach us (for the most part). Carma sucks.........:brows:


----------

